# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  GRANADA WONDERFULL

## JHON777

Vendo 7000 plantones de Granada variedad WONDERFULL en bolsas listo para ser llevados a campo definitivo. Se adapta muy bien a suelos marginales o eriazos de la costa, sierra y selva. Poco exigente en calidad de suelo y resistencia a escaza humedad de terreno.Temas similares: La granada OFRECEMOS GRANADA ACCO VENDO PLANTULAS DE GRANADO VAR. WONDERFULL Y SE BRINDA ASESORIA. la granada Tec. Agronomo - Granada

----------


## luispenha

Precio?

----------


## lukaz

precio

----------

